# Avatar Request



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Hey can someone make me an avatar? Ill rep whoever does it. 

Here's the pic:









And if you could just put a border on it, prolly black but whatever looks good, and then have it say wukkadb somewhere on it in this kinda font:
http://www.dafont.com/font.php?file...0&text=wukkadb&nb_ppp=10&psize=m&classt=alpha

If that pic doesn't work for w/e reason his sherdog fight finder gallery has some good ones too:
http://www.sherdog.com/pictures/gallery/fighter/3/f_3209/

Thanks


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)




----------

